# PPFS Bloody Mary



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello to all,

Another PPFS!
This time I want to introduce you Bloody Mary...

Made of: Aluminium 6060, black vulcanized fiber spacers 0.4mm, padauk wood scales.
This one is made in flat style, but comfort in hand is unquestionable!

Let the photos speak for themself, enjoy 





















































































Cheers,
E.G.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Simplistic beauty! I really like this one. Very elegant E.G.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*She is drop-dead gorgeous, E.G.*

You are really killing it with this lovely shape. Beautiful and graceful. And the dramatic red colour of the Padauk seems to be so perfect for this little frame.

I've seen Padauk on other builds before, but the colour generally gets lost in the chaotic confusion of too much... Not so with this one. Elegant simplicity is able to take a front-row seat.

What more can be said? Intoxicating.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

wow ---one of nicest pfs i've seen and super strong too------


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Heck yeah! simple destructive beauty... kinda like a girlfriend I had once. Except this wouldn't steal my favorite sweater and run off with my best friend.

Excellent work man, the photography does it justice, it's evident you like it ...


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Another stunning creation!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very Pretty!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Dang...realy nice elagant shooter...i like it


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic !!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Stunning! A very elegant shape and a beautiful wood! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Wildwood said:


> Simplistic beauty! I really like this one. Very elegant E.G.


Thank you! 



Poiema said:


> *She is drop-dead gorgeous, E.G.*
> 
> You are really killing it with this lovely shape. Beautiful and graceful. And the dramatic red colour of the Padauk seems to be so perfect for this little frame.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, color of padauk is amazing! Thanks a lot for your time 



fsimpson said:


> wow ---one of nicest pfs i've seen and super strong too------


Thanks a lot, I really appreciate that 



honorary pie said:


> Heck yeah! simple destructive beauty... kinda like a girlfriend I had once. Except this wouldn't steal my favorite sweater and run off with my best friend.
> 
> Excellent work man, the photography does it justice, it's evident you like it ...


 :rofl: Thanks buddy 



Peter Recuas said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you 



Vly62 said:


> Another stunning creation!!!


Thanks a lot mate 



flipgun said:


> Very Pretty!


Thank you sir


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

derandy said:


> Dang...realy nice elagant shooter...i like it


Glad you like it 



slingshotnew said:


> Fantastic !!!!! Congratulations!!


Thank you my friend 

Ciao



flicks said:


> Just Stunning! A very elegant shape and a beautiful wood! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you for stopping, master Flicks


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Luxury item :wub: Gorgeous!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Luxury item :wub: Gorgeous!


Thank you for kind words, sir Dayhiker


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

This aptly named beauty has quite a pedigree. She is just as ruthless and ambitious as her father
was (Henry the VIII). 
"Bloody Mary", formerly known as Queen of Scots, is back! This descendant is just as deadly
and will soon reign as the queen of "shots".
Beware...nothing will stand in her way!

Nice work Erwin!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful! The paduak works perfectly with the aluminum.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Onyx said:


> This aptly named beauty has quite a pedigree. She is just as ruthless and ambitious as her father
> was (Henry the VIII).
> "Bloody Mary", formerly known as Queen of Scots, is back! This descendant is just as deadly
> and will soon reign as the queen of "shots".
> ...


Very nice comment, thanks a lot Jacques 

:wave:



d3moncow said:


> Beautiful! The paduak works perfectly with the aluminum.


Thank you!


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice Lady  . I like pocket shooters a lot. Good job !.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Rrqwe said:


> Very nice Lady  . I like pocket shooters a lot. Good job !.


Thank you


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Ive never seen wood like that and the work is perfect!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

jazz said:


> Ive never seen wood like that and the work is perfect!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


Padauk is beautiful, and it's a pleasure to work with it.

Thank you for taking a look 

:wave:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :king: :king: :bowdown:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :bowdown: :king: :king: :bowdown:


Thanks Alf


----------

